# Thoughts About Tables



## speedre9 (Oct 7, 2016)

My machine has a three inch max depth of cut. I have some thoughts about the Z axis carriage and how the spindle motor is mounted to it. Theory, if the top of my table is at max depth, three inches from the Z axis  carriage then the max depth is reduced by the thickness of the spoil board, correct?, does this make sense so far. Then if any of this is true then I should mount my permanent table surface at three inches plus whatever thickness I choose to use as a spoil board. Making the thickness of the spoil board my default thickness. Any comments, I have pondered this for a long time now. Is it rational????


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't know what mill you have, but my head is movable, (given that I remember to lock it after I do move it) while the spindle only moves abut 1 3/4 inches. Yeah, if your head is semi-fixed, can't be moved easliy, that 's what I'd do. If you need three inches of movement, and can accommodate a piece of spoil, you still  have three inches of movement.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 7, 2016)

I suspect we are talking about a CNC router here, since you didn't specify.  Do you only have 3 inches of travel on the Z?  If that's the case, then I would do as you described.  I would set it up so the shortest tool bit would just penetrate the spoilboard surface at maximum Z extension.


----------



## speedre9 (Oct 8, 2016)

Once again, I didn't add enough info. The machine I have is a K2CNC 2514 Gantry Router. There is only three inches of clearance between the gantry assembly and the table.
But I have thought it is lessened by any spoil board unless the table is mounted on a modified plane. I wish I could add photos, but.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 8, 2016)

speedre9 said:


> But I have thought it is lessened by any spoil board unless the table is mounted on a modified plane.



That is correct.  The only way to add clearance is to make taller gantry support arms, or lower the table.  For one router I did, I just made new support arms that were 2 inches taller.  But you still may be limited by the amount of the Z travel.


----------

